# About.com- IBS Management Guidelines 2009



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you subscribe to any online IBS newsfeeds, you probably have seen that the publication of new IBS management guidelines have been headlined just about everywhere! These guidelines, while...View the full article


----------

